# Is this calcium safe for my tank/mystery snail?



## WildFox

Ive been looking for calcium to put in the tank but the nearest place that carries aquarium supplies is nearly a hour and a half round trip. Between the weather and and mechanical issues ive been putting the trip off. My wife purchased a calcium supplement from a health food store awhile back and coming across it yesterday wondered if i may be able to put a few drops in my tank. The supplement is liquid and called Cal-Quick and is made by twinlab. On the front it says milk free/liquid calcium made from natural oyster shell. The ingrediants on the back: water,glycerin,oystershell,propylene,glycol,strawberry flavor,trgacanth gum resin,cholecalciferol,methylparaben-preservative, psyllium seed husk,propylparaben-preservative and peppermint flavoring. Will this hurt my tank environment, betta or snail? I try to feed houdini a quarter size piece of kale once a week (thats about how long it takes him to eat it) and i put a half of some kind of oyster or clam shell in there for him to nibble on, which i see him clung to occasionally. Ive read several places that those things arent always enough. I intend to get a calcium pyrmid asap, but i want him to have something in the meantime being that shell breaks/corrosion are irrepairable. Thank you!


----------



## Cey

Honestly, I would just get some cuttlebones. You can get a six pack in the bird section for like $3, and you can do a couple of things with it for your snail:

1) Break off a chunk and stick it in your filter if you have room, it will eventually erode and as it does it releases calcium into your water for your snail.

2) Break off a chunk and just stick it straight in your tank. The snails love to munch on them. However, they are floaters, so you either need to soak it in a cup of water for a day ahead of time to get it to sink, or you can boil it. Or, you can wedge a piece underneath some driftwood or something to keep it in place.

3) Take a cheese grater and grate off the bone into the water; it will dissolve into the water and is great if you need to add calcium IMMEDIATELY to the water instead of letting it dissolve over time.

Cuttlebones are literally bone from the cuttlefish, and a great source of calcium, and cheap as hell. Make sure you get one that is just plain and lists the ingredients as just "cuttlebone" -- some like to add flavors and etc for the birds. You want the plain white ones.

I unfortunately don't have any advice on the liquid supplement you have, but you could easily go get a cuttlebone from Walmart or the pet store today and save yourself some wondering. I use cuttlebones for my mystery snail and it couldn't be easier.


----------



## HazelElly

Hi I just bought a Apply Blue Snail and a package of cuddle stone to put in my tank with a betta fish. Will the calcium cloud my water and affect my fish?


----------

